# 200sx se-r



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

what is the 1/4 mile time on a 200 se-r? like a 98? im sure someone has already asked that i just cant seem to find it...so if u know and dont mind answering id like to know. :fluffy:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its a mid to high 15 stock


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i thought it's 16.5 stock???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> i thought it's 16.5 stock???


se-r- mid-high 15's, ga16's, mid to high 16's


----------

